
BitTorrent to Fork IPFS to Create Decentralized File-Storage System - okket
https://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-to-fork-ipfs-to-create-decentralized-storage-system-190531/
======
convolvatron
is this a fork for protocol/technical reasons or to use a different currency?
it wasn't clear from the linked article.

